

Your health is your own responsibility - Michael_Murray
https://medium.com/better-humans/a3211a03a984

======
jacalata
I question the worth of yet another little rant on the internet saying that we
need more personal responsibility around obesity and health. Exactly what
audience does the writer think they are reaching that has not yet heard this
message? Or if they don't think it's a _new_ message, how do they think their
personal delivery of it is better or more likely to be absorbed than the
million other times it's been given? Or, as I suspect, is the value of this
message primarily for the one delivering it - displaying their own personal
responsibility, and their ability to see through the 'excuses' offered by
others?

